# Reifen bleibt nicht auf der Felge



## Silver Phoenix (4. September 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich habe jetzt das problem das mein Reifen einfach nicht auf der Felge bleibt, der Schlauch drückt den Reifen immer an irgent einer seite von der Felge.
Woran kann das liegen? Felge ist noch grade, keinen schlach oder so....Schlauch habe ich auch schon gewechselt... Ist halt doof weil ich so einfach nicht fahren kann. Kann ich da noch was machen oder muss ein neuer Reifen her?

thx im Voraus


----------



## theglue (4. September 2005)

Ich würde sagen du brauchst ´ne breitere Felge und keinen neuen Reifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver Phoenix (4. September 2005)

Hmm ich weiss nicht, dass passiert ja erst seit neustem...sonst hat der Reifen nicht so ein blödsin gemach 
deswegen glaube ich irgentwie nicht dases an der felge liegt. Aber was weiss ich, ich bin ja blond


----------



## trialsrider (4. September 2005)

Vlt fährst du auch einfach mit zuwenig Luftdruck   
Am besten sagst du uns mal was du für einen reifen bzw. was für
eine Felge du fährst!   

Und machst paar fotos oder so. 
Du bist ein Mädel was trialt??


----------



## ChrisKing (4. September 2005)

so Ferndiagnosen sind in der Regel immer sehr schwer. Ich würd sagen du stellst hier einfach mal ein Foto von dir und deinem Rad rein, dann kann man dir bestimmt schneller helfen.


----------



## Scr4t (4. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> so Ferndiagnosen sind in der Regel immer sehr schwer. Ich würd sagen du stellst hier einfach mal ein Foto von *dir und* deinem Rad rein, dann kann man dir bestimmt schneller helfen.


----------



## Silver Phoenix (4. September 2005)

@ trialsrider

ja bin ein Mädel was, wenn die Zeit reicht auch trialed   

Was Reifen und Felge angeht, dass ist alles von Monty ( anno 1600 bike   ) Na ja was solls... Wegen dem Luftdruck..da habe ich schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, hat aber alles nichts genuzt.


@ ChrisKing

ja ich weiss das ferndiagnosen nicht so das ware sind.....aber ich habe leider kein bild....

Wenns nicht anders geht werde ich wohl erst mal ein anderen Reifen ausprobieren, ist billiger als ein Laufrad


----------



## ChrisKing (4. September 2005)

lol war ja nur Spass mit der Ferndiagnose..


----------



## trialsrider (4. September 2005)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:
			
		

> @ trialsrider
> 
> ja bin ein Mädel was, wenn die Zeit reicht auch trialed



GEIL!!   Wo kommstn du her?
Und ja ich denke ein anderer Reifen kann auf jeden Fall helfen.
Kauf dir einen mit ner vernünftigen Wandstärke. Ich fahr
z.b. den Schwalbe Big Betty der is super. Sonst zu empfehlen wäre auf jeden fall
auch der All mIghty   Oder von Maxxis einige oder halt TryAll.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (5. September 2005)

was für n rad ? felge ? reifen?
wenn dus nicht genau weißt wies heißt dann beschreibs halt einfach.
hatte das problem auch schon.

gruß sebo


----------



## Kadara (5. September 2005)

Ich glaub daß die Monty felgen ******* sind. Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit meiner Monty Felge und der Sebo auch. Mit meiner Try all hab ich die Probleme nimmer.

Falko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver Phoenix (5. September 2005)

@ Hopfmannstropfe

Das Bike ist von Monty B-219, uralte schüssel halt, felge und Reifen sind original Monty..mehr steht da halt nicht.


@ trialsrider

Komme aus süd Hessen



Na ja, so wie es aussieht werde ich wohl erst mal, wenn ich wieder kohle habe, einen neuen Reifen probieren. Mal sehen was das bringt. Wenn dann keine besserung eintritt muss wohl ein neues laufrad her.


----------



## tobsen (5. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> so Ferndiagnosen sind in der Regel immer sehr schwer. Ich würd sagen du stellst hier einfach mal ein Foto von dir und deinem Rad rein, dann kann man dir bestimmt schneller helfen.


----------



## trialmissmarple (5. September 2005)

Ich habe noch 2 Felgen von Monty vom ti sin ca 8 Wochen alt bin aber nur 2 mit gefahren kannst günstig bekommen wenne wieder Kohle hast


----------



## Ray (5. September 2005)

das b-219 bin ich auch mal gefahren... 

versuch den schlauch ein bisschen voll luft zu pumpen und dann den mantel im kreis und auf beiden seiten auf die felge zu drücken... dann wieder bisschen luft reinpumpen und an den stellen an denen der mantel wieder rausrutscht erneut reindrücken... das ganze 3-4 mal machen... wenn du glück hast hält der reifen dann... wenn du allerdings 40kg wiegst und deshalb mit 0.5 bar fährst sehe ich schwarz... dann wirds zeit für einen neuen satz reifen

@trialmissmarple

wahrscheinlich ebenso günstig und mit ebenso spitzen tipps wie sie EiSY bekommen hat... oder gibts bei dir nen girlybonus?


----------



## biketrialer (5. September 2005)

> Silver Phoenix
> @ trialsrider
> 
> Komme aus süd Hessen



haste vielleicht ma lust nach bensheim aufs trialgelände zukommen oder ins felsenmeer....?
toto


----------



## trialmissmarple (5. September 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> das b-219 bin ich auch mal gefahren...
> 
> versuch den schlauch ein bisschen voll luft zu pumpen und dann den mantel im kreis und auf beiden seiten auf die felge zu drücken... dann wieder bisschen luft reinpumpen und an den stellen an denen der mantel wieder rausrutscht erneut reindrücken... das ganze 3-4 mal machen... wenn du glück hast hält der reifen dann... wenn du allerdings 40kg wiegst und deshalb mit 0.5 bar fährst sehe ich schwarz... dann wirds zeit für einen neuen satz reifen
> 
> ...


Was willst du eigentlich? Ich hatte das Rad und bin nur ein paar Stunden mit gefahren. Wenn er dann damit viel fährt muss er auch mal Schrauben nach ziehen das ist normal!! Aber das er einen Schlag in die Felge bekommt der 7-10cm beträgt am V-Rad das kann nicht nur so passiert sein beim Whelli so wie mans mir erzählt hat das Teil ist bestimmt im Fahrradständer umgefallen. ZUu dem Preis er hat es bei ebay gekauft von daher hatt ich wohl keinen einfluss auf den Preis du Vogel. Also einfach mal die Fresse halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (5. September 2005)

nicht überall wo xtp draufsteht ist auch xtp drin sag ich dazu bloss...

deine beleidigung nehm ich dir nicht übel... bist ja noch grün hinter den ohren


----------



## ChrisKing (5. September 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> haste vielleicht ma lust nach bensheim aufs trialgelände zukommen oder ins felsenmeer....?
> toto



Des is ja wie "na du kleine, möchtest du ein Eis haben?" lol

lol die Nummer zieht nich Toto!


----------



## trialsrider (5. September 2005)

Nein der toto will ihr doch nur paar übungen Zeigen und sich ihr als trainingspartner anbieten. Also lass deine 2.deutigen Kommentare
Chrissi....


----------



## Balu. (5. September 2005)

Is doch in allen Foren das gleiche, kaum meldet sich ein Mädel zu Wort werden alle handzahm !!  

Würde ich auch...


----------



## Scr4t (5. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Nein der toto will ihr doch nur paar übungen Zeigen und sich ihr als trainingspartner anbieten. Also lass deine 2.deutigen Kommentare
> Chrissi....


----------



## Silver Phoenix (5. September 2005)

Nun, was soll ich sagen, hier ist alles so wunderschön eindeutig zweideutig  

Na Bensheim ist ja nicht alzu weit weg...aber ich glaube mit meinem Fahrkönnen...nun ja is halt nicht so doll.


----------



## Balu. (5. September 2005)

> ...aber ich glaube mit meinem Fahrkönnen...nun ja is halt nicht so doll.


Silver Phoenix ist halt nur ein Synonym für Caryn Tressel !!


----------



## ChrisKing (5. September 2005)

naja München is auch nich so weit weg.. des passt schon.


Ach was ich noch sagen wollte:


----------



## trialsrider (5. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> naja München is auch nich so weit weg.. des passt schon.
> 
> 
> Ach was ich noch sagen wollte:



         
komm nach bonn phönix! und mach ein video von deinem können!


----------



## Balu. (5. September 2005)

Um es mit den Worten eines unbekannten Idioten zu sagen:

*FETT, Alter , FETT !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (5. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> *FETT, Alter , FETT !*



Junge das hab ich auch gerade gedacht!!   Du kommst aus Bonn??
Lass ma zusammen fahrn!


----------



## Balu. (5. September 2005)

> Lass ma zusammen fahrn!



Gerne ! 
Ich muss dich nur vorwarnen, ich habe zwar vor ca.12 Jahren mit biken angefangen, hab aber die letzten 3 Jahre auf Touren und auf´m Rennrad verbracht, zu lasten der Fahrtechnik. Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt nen Trialer gekauft/gebaut.


----------



## Schevron (6. September 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> was für n rad ? felge ? reifen?
> wenn dus nicht genau weißt wies heißt dann beschreibs halt einfach.
> hatte das problem auch schon.
> 
> gruß sebo




jup, das hatte er wirklich:
PLATZ, PLATZ,..
*achtung insider*


----------

